# Nano Tanks



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've been seeing those nano reef tanks recently, and it seems like it must be impossible to be successful maintaining one. I was wondering if any of you guys knew anything about them, or could give me some feedback on one you might be maintaining yourself. I guess by nano I mean the really small ones...anything from 2-5 gallons.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Cody has some great threads on nanos....


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You can check thread I just updated today too.

http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/2-5-pico-build-20029/page7/


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I would also love some advice! I'm planning on starting a 5g..


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pasfur, would you mind linking me to some of the threads you mentioned?

Thanks a lot to all who help.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You are talking about Pico Reefs. Nano reefs are under 20G.

I would like to know how it is impossible to manage one. Check these out:
4Gal:
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - Karlo
5.5G:
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - Dapellegrini
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - c est ma
3G:
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - El Fabuloso
10G:
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - Tashayar
Nano-Reef.com - Featured Reef Profiles - Yardboy

I even personally had a 10G.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry everywhere I've seen them they have been referred to as nano reefs, even on those links you offered me. Also, I didn't literally mean they were impossible. I know that smaller reef tanks can require more maintenance, or caution I suppose, because the slightest change can have a large affect on the life.

I am aware that they exist, I was just wondering for some tips I guess on how to get started with one.. A five gallon let's say.

Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

For starters, you need to decide what type of filtration you are going to select first, IMHO. You need to know if you are going to use natural filtration using LR, and a DSB, or just LR, or are you going to select a skimmer. I have a 2.5 picotope and I use LR and water changes. I don't currently have fish, and so my water doesn't have as many nutrients being released into it as others who have a fish or 2 in it would have. I'm also not feeding the tank. 

You need to chose your lights. Will you use a Power compact lighting system, T5's or invest in a MH fixtuer? a 75watt MH would be on the high side for a 5g so you would need something like 50watts or T5. I personally use a PC bulb and am happy with the life of my corals, and the fact that they are doing so well. I don't have suplementation and so the colors are different then in my display reef.

LR is key in my tank. You need to ensure that the LR you are getting is already cured. This will keep the bad things out of the tank that will give issues in a large tank... in a small it could devistate. 

Don't get a damsel, horrible for this size of tank. Fish are quite limited, so be ready to get someting small an it'll probably be a goby. I know this is noob info, but *don't get a tang* (it had to be said).

Coral selection is going to be very specific to your lighting. Did you get great lights? or just ok? what kind of flow will you have in the tank? In such a small tank 1 powerhead is more then enough. In my tank i have a rio 50 in there and it gives circulation to everything in there. I also have a water heater to keep the temp correct. Corals will need stability and constances. If you are not going to be dedicated to topping off daily (or 2 times a day) then i don't think this is a tank for you.

My initial start up cost 
Tank from walmart (2.5g with hood) = $15
Light (10watts) = $15
Pump (65gph) = $13
Sand = from broken down display
LR = from broken down display
Corals = from current display
heater = $20

Total cost = $63 

And those are just estimates, i don't remember what it cost me to get everything going, but it was either that much or less then that. I know it wasn't more.

There are more details, but that's a basic overview of what i personally have experianced with my own 2.5g picotope. Hope it helps

Michael


----------

